# 2010 Home Haunters Video Awards Winners



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

The winners of the 2010 Home haunters video awards were announced on the Bloodshed Brothers Vlog.






The winners for 2010

Best Yard Haunt - Nic & Hollie Andrews in Los Angeles , CA - Hi-Rez Designs Home Haunt

Best Yard Haunt (Vanguard) - Spencer & Debra Carter in Broomfield, CO - Casa Fear

Best Indoor/walkthrough Haunt - Dan Krein in Plainfield, IL - Souls of the Forsaken

Best Indoor/walkthrough Haunt (Vanguard) - Craig in Simi Valley, CA - Rasputin's Carnival of Risk

Best Static Prop - Cameron Deveney in Windsor, PA - Dr Defective Mad Scientist Lab

Best Static Prop (Vanguard) - Pumpkinrot in Pennsylvania - Halloween Creepshow

Best Animated Prop - Joseph Keller (Mr. Macabre) in Northport, AL - The Final Resting Place Cemetery (organ player)

Best Animated Prop (Vanguard) - Thomas & Lisa Chance of Lafayette, LA - Chance haunted Ride (animated ride)

Best Party Haunt - Steve & Denice Koci in El Cajon, CA - Souls of Sandy Cove

Best Video Production - Chris Ainsworth in Thornhill, Ontario Canada - Thornhill Woods Haunted House

Propmaster Award - Pumpkinrot in Pennsylvania - Halloween Creepshow


----------



## Markf (May 31, 2011)

Nice job on the Awards ceremony Blood Brothers, lol! People like this that go that extra step that makes this stuff so fun. Thx.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners. Nice job Bloodshed Bros.


----------

